

Show HN: My first landing page (For Agile team training) - DanielBMarkham
http://tiny-giant-books.com/scrummaster.htm

======
DanielBMarkham
I designed the page based on a couple of popular HN guides:

[http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6156354](http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6156354)

[http://muddylemon.com/2012/03/creating-effective-landing-
pag...](http://muddylemon.com/2012/03/creating-effective-landing-pages/)

There's a third one. Can't find it now.

I decided to try to be as brief as possible, front-load the quotes and back-
load the details.

